# Decent factory replacements?



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

I've got a '91 Sentra XE and I'm looking to replace the factory speakers with something of a little better quality. I'm no audiophile like you guys I just want decent sound at a decent price. Suggestions?


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

what kinda price range are you working with?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You can go to crutchfield.com and look at the 6 1/2", 6 3/4" three way speakers. Any of the 3-way's they have will sound incredibly better than the paper stock speakers.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I know that JBL makes decent sets of component speakers and they dont break your bank... I use to do small competitions for SQ and SPL...Always did good in SQ with the JBL's...They were pretty durable too. Just my 0.02 worth. You use to be able to get them from Crutchfield...Check em out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

200sxpower said:


> *what kinda price range are you working with? *


I would like to keep it less than $75.00 per pair if possible.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

just do the front speakers... so you'll have $150
check these out:
Focal


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

After looking more at Crutchfield's Site I'm thinking about going with Polk GXR's at $59.99 a pair.

Polk GXR6E 

Any comments about Polk Products? Good, bad, ugly?


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i'm sure anything would be an improvement over the stock paper cones


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

MB Quarts are my favorite.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I have a simple setup in my car, Pioneer cd/radio and Infinity 6.5" 2-ways F&R with a sheet of 12"x12" Dynamat under each speaker. Nothing fancy but it sounds good...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

sentrapower93 said:


> *I have a simple setup in my car, Pioneer cd/radio and Infinity 6.5" 2-ways F&R with a sheet of 12"x12" Dynamat under each speaker. Nothing fancy but it sounds good... *


My little Bro has Infinity Reference 4x6's and a Basslink in his Ranger. It does sound sweet.

:thumbup:


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

the polks are nice for the money but i think the infinitys are the same price and sound much better


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

check them out at your local audio shop. see which one you like better


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

If you are interested I've got a 2 sets of 6.5" speakers 

POLK AUDIO EX602a speakers (BRAND NEW)
MSRP:$109us
$75


MTX Audio 6532 speakers that were used 2 days.
MSRP:$120us
$65

[email protected]


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Aren't the front b-13 speakers 4by6? Can you fit any larger because of the speaker door grill?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

SentraXERacer said:


> *Aren't the front b-13 speakers 4by6? Can you fit any larger because of the speaker door grill? *


According to Crutchfield the fronts are 6.5, the backs are 6.75


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

If you look at the legend under front speakers it shows an orange P, which means that the speakers will not fit except with a mounting bracket, which is included. Wal-marts computer says 4by6, but I obviously trust crutchfield over walmart, except the 4by6 dont need brackets. I think that crutchfield just doesnt stock 4by6 speakers and the rear are the same as what the walmart computer displayed.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

The car fits 6.5" in the doors and 6.75" in the rear...Trust me I have changed my speakers many times already. Everytime I get sponsed I have to use a different product.


----------

